#  Vorstellungen >   Dialyse und Transplantation >

## encore

Hallo liebe Leidensfreunde,
seit vielen Jahren beraten wir Leute aus der ganzen Welt in Fragen betreffend Dialyse,Nierentransplantation. Wie wir dazu kammen? Nun, meine Frau, Sie war mit unserem dritten Kind schwanger, bekam ein nephrotisches Syndrom, das nach der Geburt eine Nephrytis wurde. Wir entschieden uns fuer eine Haemo-Heimdialyse uns so pflegte ich meine Frau ueber drei Jahre, zu Hause mit der Heimdialyse. Wir waren in Europa damals eine seltene Erscheinung als Paar mit drei Klein-Kindern auf solch langer Zeit und etliche  TV-Sender wollten eine Doku ueber uns drehen, das wir aber feierlich abgelehnt haben. Meine Frau ist Amerikanerin und war folglich auch in New York etc. auf der Liste. Nach drei langen Jahren kam mitten in der Nacht der erloesende Anruf und wir flogen via Paris mit der Concord nach New York. Apropos, es war der schnellste Rekordflug der Concord  auf der Strecke Paris - New York. Vom Anruf bis ins Krankenhaus 11.5 Std..
Nun war meine Frau 7 Monate im Krankenhaus und hatte so alle Probleme die in der Literatur der Transplantierten beschrieben wird.
Nach all dieser Zeit wurden wir zu Experten in diesem Bereich und haben ein Buch in der USA  mit dem Namen ENCORE geschrieben. Es wurde zu einem Bestseller. Leider ist es nur in Englisch und wir wuerden es gerne auch in Deutsch uebersetzen. (Ist jemand daran interessiert?)
Nun zur Sache: seit dieser Zeit beraten wir Leute aus der ganzen Welt. die diese Probleme haben. Wie man dialysiert, welche Dialyse ,wie komme ich am schnellsten von der Dialyse weg. Besonders die Lebend-Transplantation wird von uns sehr gefoerdert. Immer wieder treffe ich in der Familie oder im engsten Freundenkreis Leute die nach richtiger Aufklaerung bereit sind lebend zu spenden. Es ist fuer den Patient sehr schwierig so was zu verlangen. Deshalb komme ich als Leidensfreund und berate die Familie und OHHHH, siehe Wunder da oeffnet sich ploetzlich ein Herzlein und wir haben die Niere. Ich erlebe das fast woechentlich. :drawing_heart: Also wenn Ihr fragen hat stehen wir Euch zu diensten. 
Ja fast haette ich das vergessen, nicht nur technische Fragen natuerlich auch Herzfragen, Psychologie etc.
Also nun liegt es an Euch. 
Alles Liebe 
Encore :e_foreveryours_2hands_cut:

----------


## StarBuG

Hallo Encore, 
herzlich Willkommen hier im Forum. 
Ich wünsche Dir viel Spaß bei uns 
Liebe Grüße 
Michael

----------


## lucy230279

hallo encore, 
auch von mir ein herzliches willkommen. schön, dass du da bist :x_hello_3_cut:

----------


## Netty

Ich mache seit 3 Jahren die APD Dialyse, bin Deutsche, lebe aber in England. Hier in England bin ich auch auf der Transplantationsliste. Vor einem Jahr hat sich mein Mann testen lassen u. er kann mir eine seiner Nieren spenden. Die OP hätte am 15. Januar sein sollen, aber leider hat sich der organentnehmende Chirurg an der Schulter verletzt u. wir wurden auf Februar vertröstet. Letzte Woche kam der Anruf, daß die OP jetzt wohl im März stattfinden wird.  
Ich bin ziemlich nervös u. stehe unter Strom, weil mein Mann die OP eigentlich nicht braucht, er ist kerngesund. Ich habe Angst um ihn. Meine Angst um mich selbst ist nicht so groß, weil ich ja sowieso nichts zu verlieren habe. Ich stand schon vor der Todestür!! 
Hat noch jemand Erfahrung in Lebendspenden u. wie habt Ihr Euch da gefühlt?

----------


## Domino

@ Netty 
versuch doch mal Dein Anliegen unter www.transplant-forum.de vorzubringen. 
LG Domino

----------

